# 2nd Gathering



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Starting to think on when a good time is for the 2nd "Gathering" get together. Also give me generic ideas on what you guys would like to see done. Last year was a blast so do we want to do again something like this or something completely different?

I would like to see the different sports shown and explained by you guys that do these sports. 

All that came out last year said they have a great time so you guys can tell the others that missed about it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I had a lot of fun...I just wish the a lot of the folks from the WDF who said they were going to show up actually did. :razz::razz::razz: I think I drove the furthest at 14 hours, so no excuses! :twisted: Oh yeah, and if you have it in between mid March and mid April, I can probably go again since I'll be up in Knoxville during then.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jerry...it was an AWESOME time! hopefully we can join you again!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As long as my K9 is still employed I can't bring him . But they just posted for an opening in our unit . Being the senior K9 guy with one of the oldest dogs chances are good I'm that open spot . If that's the case the Gathering II would be a good place to take my partner to celebrate his retirement .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Being the senior K9 guy with one of the oldest dogs chances are good I'm that open spot .


They can do that there ? No union ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> They can do that there ? No union ?


We have a union but if it was up to them they woud be rotating us out of the K9 unit more often because they keep getting compaints from some fellow union members about not having enough opprotunities to get into K9 . 

It's hard explaining things to folks who have no experiance in training or working K9s on the importance of experiance . We've tried many times and it just doesn't work . I'm lucky though and have been able to stay in this unit alot longer then most .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> We have a union but if it was up to them they woud be rotating us out of the K9 unit more often because they keep getting compaints from some fellow union members about not having enough opprotunities to get into K9 .
> 
> It's hard explaining things to folks who have no experiance in training or working K9s on the importance of experiance . We've tried many times and it just doesn't work . I'm lucky though and have been able to stay in this unit alot longer then most .


You going to try for another dog


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You going to try for another dog



I got offered a younger (7yoa) K9 about a month ago since his handler was leaving the unit , but I had to pass due to my current living condition which will be changing for the better in May . I think that was my last chance at staying . This new opening is going to be for new handlers only . They are going to run a bunch of applicants through a PT test/obstacle course this month .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Starting to think on when a good time is for the 2nd "Gathering" get together. Also give me generic ideas on what you guys would like to see done. Last year was a blast so do we want to do again something like this or something completely different?
> 
> I would like to see the different sports shown and explained by you guys that do these sports.
> 
> All that came out last year said they have a great time so you guys can tell the others that missed about it.


Not sure if you've done this already but how about scenerios where the dog has to use it's nose in order to find the decoy .

Apprehensions in dark smoke filled rooms can be challenging too . I think they rent out smoke machines .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> They are going to run a bunch of applicants through a PT test/obstacle course this month .


4 words..."silicone based personal lubricant" on the stair surfaces, dummys wrists, armpits and chest areas.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been thinking along those lines. I'd like to see some OB too. 

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I've been thinking along those lines. I'd like to see some OB too.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming.


Oh no obediance . I'm a cop !


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> 4 words..."silicone based personal lubricant" on the stair surfaces, dummys wrists, armpits and chest areas.


Hmmm....... You got me thinking now . If it don't save my career it will at least be entertaining to watch .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Not sure if you've done this already but how about scenerios where the dog has to use it's nose in order to find the decoy .
> 
> Apprehensions in dark smoke filled rooms can be challenging too . I think they rent out smoke machines .


Yup they sure do rent out smoke machines, you can usually get them at party rental places or even buy one for 25 bucks or so at a party shop or costume places.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Who mentioned obedience, what the hell fun is there in that, I be curious to see who drives hours for OB stuff other than AKC PITA's or sieger folks :lol:, we had a group here for a short time and had a excellent, excellent decoy for sport or real app and people wanted him to do obedience instead of him decoying. OB and that sort is there to do on your own time folks not on a decoys time or to do on the side while other dogs are being worked by the decoy if its cool with the people getting there dog worked by the decoy. you can't decoy professionally your own dogs but you can do precise OB and tracking and nose work yourselfs. 

Stick with applications involving decoy work and handler control and leave the extensive pretty OB at home. I think you will have greater numbers by doing this.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Scenerios in muzzle with decoys standing completely still with no equipment on .

Tactical Ob with sleeves , kongs , toys , bitesuit pieces scattered around . Team must move from cover to cover through a course keeping dog at heel . If they make it to the end of the course without the dog breaking the heel they send the dog on a decoy as a reward . (?) Could throw other distractions in there as well , people , noises , throwing tennis balls , you name it .


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.smokegrenade.net/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe some flash bangs and some tear jerkers ( just kidding ) thought I be sarcastic and throw that in there.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

long attack througn smoke, water and a small fire


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> long attack througn smoke, water and a small fire


That made me think of the old Soviet Era pic's of the dogs leaping through the flaming hoops.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> 4 words..."silicone based personal lubricant" on the stair surfaces, dummys wrists, armpits and chest areas.


chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe a top competitor and judge from different sports. English speakers that can both speak and train. Mondio, Schutz, PSA, USPCA, NVBK, KNPV, K9 Pro Sports. Someone that can give an overview of the sport, judging, and although an advocate, not be an ass. It would be nice to see and compare the different sports on a weekend. Then maybe a competition with some exercises like Jim Nash mentioned. 

I would come see this to save time going to several venues looking at other sports.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If Mac was willing to use his goats...put the dog in muzzle in the round pen with some of the goats. Dog must protect goats from approaching decoy kind of object guard style and not just go after the stock. I could see this being rather hard...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Me too Maren. I don't think Mac will go for this.

Harry, not formal OB. I'm talking bite obedience.

OB through distractions like Jim said. There were no ob at the last one, so this one should have some of some sort. I'd like to see the dogs at least do outs. Most dogs will bite but you need control. 

Dave that's another thing we need and I totally agree. I would like to see the other sports or venues showcased and explained.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Would be great if we could get some breeders to bring in some studs and bitches to check out their dogs. Hopefully some sport representitives will show up and promote their sport.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Will, that would be cool.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Maybe a top competitor and judge from different sports. English speakers that can both speak and train. Mondio, Schutz, PSA, USPCA, NVBK, KNPV, K9 Pro Sports.K9 Pro Sports K9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro Sports
> 
> 
> Thomas?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> K9 Pro Sports.K9 Pro Sports K9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro Sports


I would like to see the K9 Pro Sport guys in a bigger pond. Hope they go.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Dave Colborn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a top competitor and judge from different sports. English speakers that can both speak and train. Mondio, Schutz, PSA, USPCA, NVBK, KNPV, K9 Pro Sports.K9 Pro Sports K9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro SportsK9 Pro Sports
> ...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

The search in a buiding with thick smoke is fun . It can be tough initially for some dogs to start searching . They think it's a wall or something they can't move through . Once they figure out that the pucker factor really begins because they are strickly following their nose . I've seen both my dogs come out of the mist only a foot or so ahead of me thinking I'm the badguy . Thank god they figured it out in time . It's even scarier being the backup officer . The Jaws theme song fits well with this type of search .


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

What's the closest airport Jerry? I've got some airmile points saved up I think it would be a lot of fun, in March I should be pretty well healed up I hope. I'd be up for the fun .. but ain't I always!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Augusta is kind of right smack in between charlotte, atlanta and Savannah. Atanta is probably going to be the cheapest flight and easiest for you. Its about 150 miles from Augusta


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

HELL YES, I was waiting to see a post about what we'll be doing this year. I plan to be driving by then, if not I'll pull teeth to get a ride somehow. Whenever you have it though just avoid The weekend of the 17th in March and I know I'll be in Perry for the Peach Blossom Cluster whenever they have it in April, the website doesn't have dates yet but last year it was around the 17th.

I'm game for whatever I'll mostly just be watching probably. Haven't done a lick of bite work with Bharet, the decoys here are slackers.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be in the states then (end mar - mid april), so hopefully would be able to make it. I won't have a dog with me but I'm happy to help out, set up scenarios etc.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> What's the closest airport Jerry? I've got some airmile points saved up I think it would be a lot of fun, in March I should be pretty well healed up I hope. I'd be up for the fun .. but ain't I always!


Probally Columbia, SC airport its a decent size airport and about hour or so south on I-20 and you will be there.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope to see those of you that were here last year and I'd love to see new friends. 

For those that were here last year, tell me what you remember the most and why it sticks in your head now. Good or bad. Maybe this will encourage more to come. 

For me , other than meeting you guys , was great decoy work. I take my hat off to you guys and thanks again. All of you were super. The site itself was none better. Thanks to the owner Mac. Gosh now I can't stop but just one more, the DOGS were super. No one knew what we had planned so the dogs did what they did on their own. 

I'll stop now it's your turn, tell us what you liked.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

To see the different sports would be cool. How about the challenge like last year, but to take a dogs maturity level into account too. So still a challenge, but a challenge for the dogs level. I would like to do the challenge, but my Bouv will only 1.5 years old. I don't kid myself and think that he's a bad ass( ok maybe when he's mature at about 3- hehehe)


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jerry the way you guys set up the exercises....loved it...loved seeing Serbo jump clear thru the horse trailer's windows out the other side then back in...to get the decoy....loved seeing how many dogs went for the tennis balls that were thrown at them rather than the decoy -except for again...Greg's Serbo who brought himself up and over landing between the trailers, going for the decoy....loved, loved loved the culvert having the dogs run up inside it...and knock Kuneman into the kiddie pool- he was soaked....loved seeing how something like a chainsaw (without the blade) as an obstacle freaked so many dogs out...loved all the decoys and the great work they do...it was fun hanging out with everyone- NO politics or egos ever got in the way...just a group of friends having a really good time with their dogs and other people that had the same common interest....
I had fun being able to test Hugo and at the end was able to bring my pup Hano out when Wayne was willing to work the younger, or less experienced dogs on the field-so everyone got field time if they wanted it....
your time was so much fun, I don't think anyone cared the weather was not that great. 

so don't try to improve on a good thing...and in my opinion, keep the OB out....we can do OB in AKC trials, and we can do OB in our back yard or formal stress- ful trials......

...it would have been nicer to have a LOT more WDF members join in- but enjoyed meeting those I did.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

The best part? Duh it was Will driving his car onto that mound and everyone having to try and get it off. :twisted:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I hope to see those of you that were here last year and I'd love to see new friends.
> 
> For those that were here last year, tell me what you remember the most and why it sticks in your head now. Good or bad. Maybe this will encourage more to come.
> 
> ...


I was impressed with the fact that every single dog was challenged. Wasn't a walk in the park for anybody, though of course some did better than others. I think it would have been nice to get a brief synopsis on what the background the dogs/handlers had in what sport if applicable. Probably would have helped pairing dogs/handlers with pictures when a bunch were posted. Hmmm...will probably think of other stuff later, but it'd be cool to have a dinner or something with WDF people. We kind of did it last year. Kinda...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Damn-I was hoping nobody would mention that. Swaby...if I see you driving you better have all your shit together. This means war.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Damn-I was hoping nobody would mention that. Swaby...if I see you driving you better have all your shit together. This means war.


WAR!!?? 
Will, you were king of the hill (snicker, snicker) and your still challenging?! Go figure! :grin: :grin:
Doubtful If I make it this year with taking care of the FIL.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Going by memory, serbo was the dog everyone present agreed would have gotten the first place trophy if there was such a trophy?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Damn-I was hoping nobody would mention that. Swaby...if I see you driving you better have all your shit together. This means war.



LOL! I still have my Dodge truck, Will. Only now, It's adorned with one sticker of a toaster on the fender (most on here won't get it)=D>

My only gripe was that we didn't get enough group photos. I've seemed to have lost the one that Bob, Maren, Amy, Will, Mac and myself got.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> LOL! I still have my Dodge truck, Will. Only now, It's adorned with one sticker of a toaster on the fender (most on here won't get it)=D>
> 
> My only gripe was that we didn't get enough group photos. I've seemed to have lost the one that Bob, Maren, Amy, Will, Mac and myself got.


Hey Howard went digging through the fist WDF Gathering and looking at pics don't know faces but heres a pic of you guys I think, I hope this helps.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

L to R:
Will, Amy, Howard, Bob, Mac, and Maren.

If anyone has some of others pleased post them.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am NOT missing this one!! Any idea on dates yet? I am looking at bringing a decoy in from France for a month and a half and want to make sure I schedule that separate so I can attend.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> L to R:
> Will, Amy, Howard, Bob, Mac, and Maren.
> 
> If anyone has some of others pleased post them.


Is Mac from NC


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mac was the gracious host and owner of the property where the event took place. As you can see...Will is being anti social.:mrgreen:

Thanks Harry.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Mac was the gracious host and owner of the property where the event took place. As you can see...Will is being anti social.:mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks Harry.


No problemo Howard, Never met this Mac but have talked to him a few times, the one from NC that is, figured I asked because the gentleman from NC was African American as well.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Not sure if he's from NC but he lives in Ga. He also used to be a LEO in Miami area if I remember correctly


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I found out yesterday that Bingo and I will be getting rotated out of the K9 Unit at the end of May . If the Gathering goes on after that it would be fun to get him into whatever you have planned as well as meet all of you .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Well I found out yesterday that Bingo and I will be getting rotated out of the K9 Unit at the end of May . If the Gathering goes on after that it would be fun to get him into whatever you have planned as well as meet all of you .



That sucks balls At least I'll finally get to meet you if I get up this year.

Even if he's active duty, bring him anyway. What're they goona do? Kick You out of the unit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Well I found out yesterday that Bingo and I will be getting rotated out of the K9 Unit at the end of May . If the Gathering goes on after that it would be fun to get him into whatever you have planned as well as meet all of you .


Sorry to hear that Jim, its sad that politics control all our lifes more than they need too, its unfortunate, you going to retire or you plan on moving to another unit or dept? Best of luck to you though in what ever you may choose to do.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> That sucks balls At least I'll finally get to meet you if I get up this year.
> 
> Even if he's active duty, bring him anyway. What're they goona do? Kick You out of the unit.


HaHa . That's true . Actually they were going to rotate me and another K9 team out in March but the Sgt. talked the admin. in to keeping us until the end of May to cover for the 5 K9 guys that are teaching the new Patrol Class starting in March . So I'm kind of committed til then .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim, its sad that politics control all our lifes more than they need too, its unfortunate, you going to retire or you plan on moving to another unit or dept? Best of luck to you though in what ever you may choose to do.


It's kind of political but more I've been in the unit for 14 years and they felt it was time to open that spot up for someone new . Had I not stepped down as a trainer years ago I'd probably still be there for awhile . I've been a cop for 20 years now but I'm only 42 so I've got a ways to go before retirement .

My Sgt. told me the admin stated I should take the upcoming Sgt's test . I kind of laughed because the test has traditionally highly favored the "Resume" builders . The folks with Bachelors and Masters degrees that have bounced around from different units . My resume is just going to say Patrol Officer , K9 handler , trainer and K9 Handler in SWAT with only a 2 year college degree. I was told this new adminstration is putting more weight into those with patrol experiance . We will see .

For now I'm probably just going back to patrol . It's really not that big a deal workwise . The crimerate has been so low for years now that it's been very stressfull driving around with a K9 and having so little to do . I'd be leaving kicking and screaming if we had the type of K9 work we use to have .

The biggest thing that frightens me is Bingo . With me having to leave him home for up to 16 hours a day due to my regular and off duty jobs and with me being the only one that can deal with him I don't know how I'm going to do it . Plus I don't know how this new schedule will work with my 50/50 custody of my kids . The ex has already threatened to fight me for more custody in the past and if this gets tough I can see her following through . It's tough enough only seeing them 1/2 the time as it is .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Damn Jim....I am truly sorry to hear that. Maybe if you come down to GA we might get you to retire early and start up again down here. Savannah would be happy to have you.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No Mac is not from NC. He's retired military , retired police officer (internal affairs) inMiami and now works for PD in Augusa and is a minister. His plate is full with us around. We got to keep him on his toes. LOL


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol sorry Will, I remember really small details about events. That was one of the funniest parts of the whole weekend. And even when I get my license I'll probably stick mostly to my bike unless I need to get far or take the dog somewhere.

Plus I never see you in savannah anyway!

I'm really looking forward to this. I have my fingers crossed nothing clashes date wise. Haha look how tiny Bharet was in that picture.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> It's kind of political but more I've been in the unit for 14 years and they felt it was time to open that spot up for someone new . Had I not stepped down as a trainer years ago I'd probably still be there for awhile . I've been a cop for 20 years now but I'm only 42 so I've got a ways to go before retirement .
> 
> My Sgt. told me the admin stated I should take the upcoming Sgt's test . I kind of laughed because the test has traditionally highly favored the "Resume" builders . The folks with Bachelors and Masters degrees that have bounced around from different units . My resume is just going to say Patrol Officer , K9 handler , trainer and K9 Handler in SWAT with only a 2 year college degree. I was told this new adminstration is putting more weight into those with patrol experiance . We will see .
> 
> ...


God Jim that sucks so bad, especially about the kids. I'll keep you in my prayers that it works out, I've been there with one of my kids and I know those feelings pretty well, even years later it still haunts me. So here's crossing the fingers for good luck in the new year and that it works out for you.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Well I found out yesterday that Bingo and I will be getting rotated out of the K9 Unit at the end of May . If the Gathering goes on after that it would be fun to get him into whatever you have planned as well as meet all of you .


Sorry to hear that Jim. While I'm all for "new blood" in K9, I also believe experience should be rewarded. Makes me realize how fortunate I've really been at being able to whether the storm from new administration to administration. I guess now I'm just too damn old to mess with, ha ha. I do wish you the best for sergeant. K9 still needs supervisors in patrol with a knowledge of K9. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As long as everything works out for my kids and Bingo it's cool . Thanks . 

I'm sure you guys want to do all this before the end of May to beat the heat . If not I'm in .


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to make it down, but am busy with my new job, lots of commitments. Fun to put faces with names and see what dog training translates from the internet to grass and fur, though. If I do make it, I will bring a sexy boxer, and possibly a PH1 stud dog that I am working with on detection right now. 

Cooler months are better for me, but the boxer can stay in the car if needed. I may be able to bring a decoy or two. Our PSA trial in Sanford, NC is April 16th and 17th. Other seminars, here and there through out the year. 

I'll work on a PSA judge and think I have a decoy rounded up. May even have a boxer with a 1 by then. 

Any luck on any other sport folks?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> It's kind of political but more I've been in the unit for 14 years and they felt it was time to open that spot up for someone new . Had I not stepped down as a trainer years ago I'd probably still be there for awhile . I've been a cop for 20 years now but I'm only 42 so I've got a ways to go before retirement .
> 
> My Sgt. told me the admin stated I should take the upcoming Sgt's test . I kind of laughed because the test has traditionally highly favored the "Resume" builders . The folks with Bachelors and Masters degrees that have bounced around from different units . My resume is just going to say Patrol Officer , K9 handler , trainer and K9 Handler in SWAT with only a 2 year college degree. I was told this new adminstration is putting more weight into those with patrol experiance . We will see .
> 
> ...


From your resume it looks like the perfect candidate for a SGT. Street smarts will go alot further then a young kid with a four year piece of papere thats playing politics trying to throw his name around. Just my opinion though, give it a shot Jim maybe they are looking for a straight level veteran from the streets for the position. Best of luck to ya in what ever you go with.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Dave , we'll bring Abbie out of retirement, she's my daughter's boxer.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

got to go to Tom's pictures of the gathering...he and Kathy got some awesome shots!!!

like this one-


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

or this one......
let the gathering begin!!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

somebody needs to breed to that dog.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

which one..the swimmer or the flyer? :-k Wasn't the swimmer...your dog? and the flyer is Keith's dog...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

either one


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

definately some good dogs, great decoys..that lurk on this forum....


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

one thing needed at this gathering is to put small sport cams on the decoys. Might make it more fun for the forum.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

where can I go to see the pics of the first gathering?
thanks in advance...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are some.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/gathering-pics-15270/

Seems there were more posted right to the forum. gotta be in the photo section somewhere.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

There's also a scattered few at the end of this thread.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...athering-augusta-ga-april-23-25-2010-a-13816/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

awsome pics, looks like everybody had fun....


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

on this forum, go to community photo gallery, in the search section-type in gathering....they all come up.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

So... where and when??


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

If its in Augusta, GA its ONLY a 2500 mile drive! :-&


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> If its in Augusta, GA its ONLY a 2500 mile drive! :-&


Awww Meng, what's a couple thousand miles among friends?:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys are gonna **** up and listen to Nash, and no one is going to show with a dog. LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You guys are gonna **** up and listen to Nash, and no one is going to show with a dog. LOL


I didn't think my ideas were too far off what they had last year . Lets hear some more . I'm supposed to come up with something anyways for training this month here and I got nothin new . So pipe up with something .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that they should hold a mock mondio ring trial. Hows that ?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff that works for us. We need a demo for mondio. Come show us.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think that they should hold a mock mondio ring trial. Hows that ?


Ok add the palisade , hurdle and long jump to some of my ideas and I think we are pretty close to a Mondio ring trial .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If I can make it, I sure would like to.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

If Jeff shows up the world is going to implode. I think the chainsaw test was CRAZY, everything last year was amazing. So many dogs bit the wrong decoy on that chase through the boxes thing.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

all except 1,who was it?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

sure wasnt mine


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> If Jeff shows up the world is going to implode. I think the chainsaw test was CRAZY, everything last year was amazing. So many dogs bit the wrong decoy on that chase through the boxes thing.


If Jeff shows up I think the entire forum would show up there ( not being sarcastic ), I would bet money on that.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

This time I'm bringing my camera, I made the mistake of bringing the wrong one last time.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Wasn't mine either.

Come on Jeff do what you can to come. I got to figure out when.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm REALLY hoping things will work out so I can be there this year. Tom Cawood raved about what a great time it was when he got back last year. Hopefully things will go my way and I can make it down.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

ok I can't hold back....it was Tango-the only dog that didn't bite the wrong decoy....used to be mine, but more of Keith's dog now...:razz:
...don't know Mondio- but if Jeff didn't show - my dog's have also had French Ring training, so if there was a palisade, a long jump and a hurdle- I could show them off doing that...but that is getting to close to the OB stuff again...I want to see my dogs bite, Bite, BITE....I want them tested.....and OUT when I call them back to me...and I want to see everyone else's bad ass dogs that we hear about do the same!! Hugo, Tango and Hano had a blast last year- I think Serbo and Rico felt the same. (but you have to do it when Wayne D. and Greg L. and maybe John L. are available to go up again - so everyone can see some really outstanding awesome great wonderful Decoys !!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bitework obedience is what I want to see. Formal OB heeling and that sort of OB is not what I'm talking about. Formal OB has no relevance to a working dog but there must be some control. I think a clean out, recall, and a stop attack should be taught to working dogs. True an out is debatable but at some point the dog must turn the bad guy loose. A recall and stop attack should be taught for safety reasons. A good biting dog should be trained to this point. No saying these will be in the scenarios. Like the last Gathering there will be surprises. LOL


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

has a date been decided on that i missed?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not yet. I'll have to talk to my club to find out when most can be here in order to make sure you all will have the support you need.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jerry - I don't understand what you mean by saying none of the dogs would out at last years gathering! Here are some pictures of dogs performing some really nice outs.​


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

All kidding aside last years gathering was a blast, the decoys did a very good job at exploiting the dogs weaknesses. I for one thought the scenario of sending the dogs in the window of the horse trailer to engage the decoy in that confined space and to stay on the bite while the decoy fought with the dog was one of the better and realistic scenarios done.
Attached is a pretty good picture of Jay working a dog.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Tom Cawood said:


> Jerry - I don't understand what you mean by saying none of the dogs would out at last years gathering! Here are some pictures of dogs performing some really nice outs.​


 Thats just wrong, Tom.:razz::razz:

You and the wife got some great pics btw.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Tom, and I think you are right. I agree with Howard too.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There was a question from another thread about where dogs could bite in different sport venues. IF we get people to come and demo their sport and show us the how's and why's that would be a great way to promote your sport and a great learning experience for those that don't know.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

that would be tango with jaybird, had to be choked out here also


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

This is a great opportunity to really advance sports like french ring, mondio, sda and appda . I know that there are lots of people who would love to get involved. All they need is the proper guidance.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

here is a video of Hugo demonstrating a stop attack.....that was a fun time! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-StVHvYawE


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey any news on the dates yet? Was hoping to make it this time!\\/


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Think it's still a bit early yet for dates, I'll camp this thread for when a consensus is reached though. I really want to make this again.


----------

